# PROJECT GT-ART Anti-Lag Drag Video Clip



## t.j (Jun 16, 2002)

Thought you might like this   

www.hassack.com/DAN.MPG 

Press Right Save Target As

:smokin: *CANT DO THIS ON A DYNAPACK* :smokin: 

Regards Dan...


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

No worky


----------



## Cibbs (Feb 11, 2005)

It is working !! ;-)


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

Cool


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Christ alive! 

Since when could you launch a car on a rolling road? 

Thats foooookin ace!

One thing tho, unless it gets switched off before the driver gets off the throttle, its NOT Anti-Lag, its Launch Control whats used at the beginning (ie the pops and bangs before the launch).


----------



## GU5I 80Y (Nov 20, 2001)

thats the best dyno vid yet


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

how does that fan supply enough air??? 

Simon


----------



## kirkster (Jun 5, 2003)

UBER :smokin:


----------



## GT-ART (Feb 19, 2005)

Your be amazed what that fan can do !!!  

Like the saying says "Size doesn't matter" !!!


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Size might well not matter, but physics always do.

still it is an impressive vid.

Simon


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Mmmmm, Yummm


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Jesus!

Whats that car putting out? Any vids of such a launch on tarmac?


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Wow thats awesome, I have never seen a dyno like that before. Is it sitting on top of the rollers?

Ant.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Awesome. I bet that the first time you try that, you need to be wearing brown trousers....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

Nice one Dan.
I look forward to timing it on the black stuff...
Or beige stuff as the case may be at Brunters!


----------



## r33gtsman (Jun 29, 2001)

*That is unreal*

Absolutely awesome ! and to think that I thought my car looked/sounded good on those very rollers last week, yours is in a different league - it's brilliant !


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Jesus - that's insane, never seen any car launch on a dyno like that before  

As Steve says though, it doesn't appear to be anti lag...

Rob


----------



## GT-ART (Feb 19, 2005)

*GT ART DYNO*

*GT ART's Dyno has the following features*

0-60
Top Speed 225MPH
1/4 Mile
Road Load Simulation
Standing Start
0-200 Yards
0-400 Yards
Constant Speed
Constant Load
Power Curves
4X Goverment Emission Tests - Recognised
Capacity of 1,200HP in AWD mode and 1,000HP in 2WD mode.


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

oh my god just saw the clip that is mad bet it sounded awsome in person! i know antilag causes the loudest pops but in an enclosed space like that it must have been nuttey!


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

very cool video.. What power did it make at the wheels?


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Awesome video. That's one thing you don't get to enjoy when you see the cars at the strip - up close and personal power.

Cya O!


----------



## GT-ART (Feb 19, 2005)

Recorded on this Drag run was 600BHP @ Wheels @ 1.4bar


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

Thats a nice start .. So gary your dyno seems to be able to acuratly reproduce most conditions... bar one  how would you tune a drift car?


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Physics does matter but different fans have different outputs depending on their operating speed and design. Its not always about the size. You can have a 1000mm fan that operates at 100rpm and a 800mm fan operating 1000rpm. Just because its 800mm does not mean it will push out less air.

Regards

Gerry


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

lol I don't want to get into a debate that will take anything away from how cool the vid is 

it's just if it were my car on there about to do a full launch I'd be looking at that fan and thinking 'is that going to push enough air?' seeing the fans at Gforce and abbey that never crossed my mind.

Simon


----------



## GU5I 80Y (Nov 20, 2001)

you can hear wheel spin on it too!


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

I wonder how many times they checked the straps the first time they tried it


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

t.j said:


> :smokin: *CANT DO THIS ON A DYNAPACK* :smokin:


Maybe not (I dunno, someone who knows the Dynapack better than me would be able to answer that question), but then, you can't take that dyno to a track or strip and fine tune the car to suit the differing conditions. :smokin: 

Nice video by the way Dan ... looks impressive. I look forward to seeing it run the real 1/4 some time.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Gary, stunning job that car looks like it's gonna do the business this year!! 

Ant.


----------



## GT-ART (Feb 19, 2005)

This run was Anti Lag and Launch Control in one !!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

There aren't that many Skylines running Anti-Lag are there ? I recall a few GTI-R's from my days with them that ran anti-lag.

Should scare the locals when that's running  LOL !


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Thats one mental vid clip! :smokin: 

What boost was it holding on the ALS?!


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Mental! Just bloody mental...


----------



## GU5I 80Y (Nov 20, 2001)

quote "you can't take that dyno to a track or strip and fine tune the car to suit the differing conditions."

what differing conditions are u thinking!?

or maybe gt-art would get it right the first time!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

GT-ART said:


> This run was Anti Lag and Launch Control in one !!


I dont get it...

Mustve switched it off before you let off at the end then as only sign of anything was the launch control (ie 2-step) before the launch  

And sounds like the BOVs were opening to me on every gearchange, if ALS was activated (and doing anything!) the car would NEVER get to any vacumn so the BOVs wouldnt open?!  (Which kinda answers the "what boost was the ALS holding" question... none, lol)

How are you controlling the air bypass? Throttle kicker or using the std idle control setup? Or are you on a single throttle now as thatd make it much easier...


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

GU5I 80Y said:


> quote "you can't take that dyno to a track or strip and fine tune the car to suit the differing conditions."
> 
> what differing conditions are u thinking!?
> 
> or maybe gt-art would get it right the first time!


So what if the the venue you were at the track or 1/4 offered less grip than you though and you were spinning the wheels all the time and you wanted to change the power delivery for better traction, or you found that the car wasn't set-up quite right for a particular track ... you could amend things to suit the track better and gain a couple of seconds per lap ?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Er, have I missed something here?  What was the ALS doing different over the STD setup?


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

R32 Combat said:


> Er, have I missed something here?  What was the ALS doing different over the STD setup?


Sod all apparently


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

R32 Combat said:


> Er, have I missed something here?  What was the ALS doing different over the STD setup?


Exactly, see my post above, if there is ALS even activated (dont seem like it, just a 2step), its not doing a single thing as theres even enough Vac' on gearchange to open the BOVs by the sound of it...


----------



## kirbz (Nov 13, 2003)

What ever it had or didnt have it was amazing :smokin: 

Kirbz


----------



## GT-ART (Feb 19, 2005)

This Video has OVER LOADED its Band Width within 4Hrs!!!!!


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

The link isn't working for me.


----------



## GU5I 80Y (Nov 20, 2001)

Daz said:


> So what if the the venue you were at the track or 1/4 offered less grip than you though and you were spinning the wheels all the time and you wanted to change the power delivery for better traction, or you found that the car wasn't set-up quite right for a particular track ... you could amend things to suit the track better and gain a couple of seconds per lap ?


is it not going to be easyer to adjust boost/when it comes in etc between launches . and how are you going to make the dyno replicate the drag strip conditions as 
1.it could be damp at the start line and dry halfway up 
2.you have no moving air
3.your going to drive it different every time
4. the dyna pac doesnt take your tires into thought
5.and would you want to put your car on the dyno between each launch!


----------



## Livelee (May 11, 2003)

Anybody that has downloaded it care to rehost it?


----------



## GT-ART (Feb 19, 2005)

If anyone would like to rehost this video please email [email protected]


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Re-hostong is easy and wont have to worry about Bandwidth...

Use this site--- http://rapidshare.de/files-en/605117/ Free and unlimited 

Id love to know about the "ALS" from what me, R32Combat, and so on said a lil while back on this thread...


----------



## GrahamM (Oct 27, 2003)

http://rapidshare.de/files/678592/DAN.mpeg.html


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Nice one Gra


----------



## Livelee (May 11, 2003)

Nice 1 Graham, 90 seconds to wait...


----------



## Livelee (May 11, 2003)

Livelee said:


> Nice 1 Graham, 90 seconds to wait...


Shite host, you can download 4meg an hour for free or you have to pay.

Next.


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Just downloaded the vid from the second site, (took a while), but thanks to grahamM for re-hosting.

How cool is that!  I've never seen such big flames on gearchanges, that's amazing, I want mine to do that too.  

It looks a bit sketchy balancing the car on the top of the rollers in a workshop while doing a full-on launch, even though it is strapped down.  

I guess the mass of the car is entered into the system, and this is translated into a resistance for the acceleration runs, (i.e. heavier cars = greater roller resistance to simulate more difficult acceleration).  

Cool setup though, although I definitely wouldn't be standing anywhere near the front of the car if I was there.


----------



## Livelee (May 11, 2003)

Did you pay for a premium account Tim?


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Pay for something?, not likely.  

No, I clicked on the (I'm a bit pikey) FREE button, and 107 seconds later my download ticket pops up, and hey presto download a go go.


----------



## Livelee (May 11, 2003)

That's what I did, 4 meg later this pops up :-(



> We are really sorry, but you have downloaded 4094 KB in one hour. In order to finance this webspace, downloads just HAVE to be limited for free-users.
> This file would exceed your download-limit. Please wait or support us by getting a PREMIUM-Account. It is just a one-time fee and you will have access instantly.
> If you did not download anything at all and you still get this message, you are using a (transparent) proxy-server. Please see our FAQ.


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

i have a better method, upload it to www.sendit.com or watever it is, and send it to somes email, and wen its uploaded a screen wil cum up and thee wil be a link, use thisl link for download, thats wat i did for my compolation vid was at 35kb/s..


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Great video and a good looking dyno, although it's strange to see cars sitting on top of the rollers after being used to seeing so many other dynos where the cars sit down between two rollers. Is the dyno inertial or resistance? I assume with such big rollers it's an inertial dyno.

One things for sure, even if the straps are really strong I'd want to be stood beside the car not in front of it  

Guy


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

> That's what I did, 4 meg later this pops up :-(


Oh yeah, just tried it again and got this....



> We are really sorry, but you have downloaded 16376 KB in one hour.


I guess I got lucky, and just managed to download it before the limit thing kicked in.  Maybe it'll work again after an hour.


----------



## Livelee (May 11, 2003)

I've got 5 fixed ips at home, downloading on my 2nd now, currently at 6.5meg, fingers x'd


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Good luck then mate, its definitely worth farting around to get it if you can, its pretty impressive :smokin: , (I've probably jinxed you by saying that, and it'll drop out after 95%  ).


----------



## Livelee (May 11, 2003)

Got it down on my 3rd machine  

Awesome vid, those straps must be very strong.


----------



## GrahamM (Oct 27, 2003)

I've uploaded it to my webspace.

DAN.mpeg


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

*Top man Graham! Cheers!*

The vid is beyond awesome!!!  Top work all @ GT-ART!!


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

t.j said:


> :smokin: *CANT DO THIS ON A DYNAPACK* :smokin:


And if you were sufficently open minded and ran your car on a dynapack you would discover a host of things you cannot do with an old fashioned rolling road... Just as Dynapack users worldwide have done...


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks Graham

very cool vid - did it post a qtr mile time?


----------



## Eagle Eyes (Aug 24, 2002)

Harry said:


> - did it post a qtr mile time?


10.8 sec


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Is it me or does that seem the scariest video to watch!

I would absolutely c**p myself doing a full launch relying just on straps      


i hate to think what sort of load they are under.

Still i have to admit it is cool as snow on an ice maidens ass :smokin: 

JAY


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

*Blimey*

Had you been at the Scotch Gary - look pretty cool though


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Just watched the clip...........WOW


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

SteveN said:


> (Which kinda answers the "what boost was the ALS holding" question... none, lol)


I was being subtle!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

I want a ALS reply, lol


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

PMSL @ steve ... ahahah ... demand an answer dude .... we wont be fobbed off... abhahhaahah


----------



## t.j (Jun 16, 2002)

dan0h said:


> And if you were sufficently open minded and ran your car on a dynapack you would discover a host of things you cannot do with an old fashioned rolling road... Just as Dynapack users worldwide have done...


I Am O.k Where I am Thanks   

As 4 Every one else thanks 4 the kind words :smokin: :smokin: 

The car run 10.8 1/4 at 133.8 mph on 1.37 bar On BP Ulitmate on my Road Map.. I have Time sheet and Trace If any one would like to see it?? (dan0h)  

The Reason You could hear BOV`s was due to be kind to STD Gearbox.. My New P.P.G Gearbox as just Arrived   

Regards Dan

P.s Thanks 4 Re-Hosting....


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

The point about the BOVs was regardless of gearbox. 
If it had REAL Anti-Lag on, the BOVs would never activate as the car would never run ANY vacumn when off throttle (and should infact have lots of boost pressure still if working properly), never mind the amount needed to activate the BOVs...

This thread might be appropriate--
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=31066 

Awesome vid tho no matter what.

(I really really hope people dont start taking "dyno 1/4miles" as real ones tho)


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

SteveN said:


> (I really really hope people dont start taking "dyno 1/4miles" as real ones tho)


LOL !!! I like that quote.


----------



## ish (Dec 17, 2001)

awesome video  :smokin:


----------



## MONKEYmark (Apr 17, 2003)

cool vid
looks mental. would like to see that at the pod


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

t.j said:


> I have Time sheet and Trace If any one would like to see it?? (dan0h)


lol, no thank you, a simulated 1/4 mile time from a dyno is about as much use as a one-legged man in an asskicking contest. Get it to the pod and see whats up...


----------



## ish (Dec 17, 2001)

:smokin:


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

NICE VID, ANY DETAILS ON THE SPEC OF THE CAR?

grr, bloody cap locks not gonna re type in lowercase....


----------



## Lin05 (Feb 13, 2005)

The vid is amazing.....so is the car!!  looks the nuts :smokin:  

*Dan0h*

Why are you being so rude?? and how can you call it an "Old Fashioned Rolling Road" ??? !!!  it looks far from it !!


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

i thinks its some banter between two tuning companies....hope it dont get out of hand


----------



## Lin05 (Feb 13, 2005)

But why ?  i cant understand why there has to be rude comments ..... why cant people just keep them to themselves?? 

This thread was obviously put up for all of us to see and enjoy the vid, which most of us did!!  not for the rude comments and turn it into a debate!!


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

i agree...

i guess they must be some rivalry between the two camps...

you will have to ask someone else, i aint got a clue what its all about


----------



## Lin05 (Feb 13, 2005)

I am not interested in what is going on between the two companies to be honest....im not into all this "slagging off" .... dont see the point in it all.... the way i look at it, is they are two companies doing what they do...no harm in that!! i have read good things about GT ART in mag features...i think they are doing a great job and it also looks like they have with this car in the vid !!! 

Look forward to seeing it run at the pod in the flesh...


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

Your a bit sensitive eh


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

lin05 ur first two post have alreayd given me a bad impression of you, if u knew anything about the forum ud understand that this is a constant background, and for a fact.. TJ started it


----------



## GU5I 80Y (Nov 20, 2001)

i think thats the safest way to do a 1/4 . nobody would get hurt like that !  well unless you stand near the loud bit at the back!  

can the dyna pak do the 1/4 like that ?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Its 3.30am, io just got in, im blindo drunk, and i still not got an ALS answer


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

MONKEYmark said:


> cool vid
> looks mental. would like to see that at the pod


I saw it at the Pod last year. Really was looking forward to it running. Sat there (even though it was on the programme to run) and never ran  

I am sure that Andy Barnes does not count dyno run 1/4 mile times before 4pm  

Video looks mad. Cannot say that I am bothered at launching my car on a dyno. I do it at the Pod :smokin: Those flames are cool and the car sounds very crisp. Spot on mapping from Gary. Reminds me of the sort of flames Gary used to chuck out on our dyno days years ago!


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Lin05 said:


> But why ?  i cant understand why there has to be rude comments ..... why cant people just keep them to themselves??
> 
> This thread was obviously put up for all of us to see and enjoy the vid, which most of us did!!  not for the rude comments and turn it into a debate!!


As for Mr 3 posts....you are in for a shock if this surprises you  It is a fact of life


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Lin05 said:


> The vid is amazing.....so is the car!!  looks the nuts :smokin:
> 
> *Dan0h*
> 
> Why are you being so rude?? and how can you call it an "Old Fashioned Rolling Road" ??? !!!  it looks far from it !!


Its not rude in the least, its a simple statement of fact - measuring power at the wheels is the old-fashioned method, I am not saying its wrong or right, simply that its the way things always have done, but not necessarily the way they always "should" be done...

And as Haribo said it so beautifully, I am only rising to TJ's first comment in his first post "Cant do this on a Dynapack", so my childish response is merely a reflection of the thread creators comment...

PS. Sorry Mark and Tony, I know I am at work but the comment bugged me!


----------



## t.j (Jun 16, 2002)

dan0h said:


> lol, no thank you, a simulated 1/4 mile time from a dyno is about as much use as a one-legged man in an asskicking contest. Get it to the pod and see whats up...


 Hello Dan Name the time and the place And I will be happy to Show you  

Regards Dan...


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

> *CANT DO THIS ON A DYNAPACK*


Can't get the video as no bandwidth left it tells me, but general rule of thumb is that if you '*CANT DO THIS ON A DYNAPACK*' it's either not worth doing, or stupid to be doing................

I'll wait to see the video to see the if the rule still holds true


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

nice vid. no more comments.

Nice d/l rates too 322k  from that site Graham.


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

t.j said:


> Hello Dan Name the time and the place And I will be happy to Show you
> 
> Regards Dan...



Looks like the start of something exciting - time to put ya money where ya mouth is


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

*GT ART's Dyno has the following features*

0-60
Top Speed 225MPH
1/4 Mile
Road Load Simulation
Standing Start
0-200 Yards
0-400 Yards
Constant Speed
Constant Load
Power Curves
4X Goverment Emission Tests - Recognised
Capacity of 1,200HP in AWD mode and 1,000HP in 2WD mode.
Testicles the size of grapefruits.



..


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

canman said:


> Can't get the video as no bandwidth left it tells me, but general rule of thumb is that if you '*CANT DO THIS ON A DYNAPACK*' it's either not worth doing, or stupid to be doing................


Or in this case, dangerous and unscientific.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

You lot and your rolling roads, you would think the bloody things are the holy grail 

So what happens when cars have no wheels? 

Ant.


----------



## GU5I 80Y (Nov 20, 2001)

then they go on a dyna-pak


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

SteveN said:


> Its 3.30am, io just got in, im blindo drunk, and i still not got an ALS answer


I was just going to post "did we find how much boost the 'ALS' holds?"


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

t.j said:


> Hello Dan Name the time and the place And I will be happy to Show you


Make it March 13th, cant remember exactly where, but there is an event going on. I should be there with Luffy. That would be the ideal place. 

If you are serious about running the car and matching the dyno 1/4 mile time then I can find out where this event is (although you probably already know)


----------



## Lin05 (Feb 13, 2005)

*Danoh*

I may of only posted on here 4 times now  but this doesnt mean i havent read past threads and comments on here....

I think you should do some research on Mustange Dyne....check this website out...it will tell you everything you need to know...must say its very interesting !!! brilliant Dyno in my view  

www.mustangdyne.com

I also see on this website that they do a Portable Dyno...so you can take a dyno to shows.


----------



## t.j (Jun 16, 2002)

What can I say  

Regards Dan


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

t.j said:


> What can I say
> 
> Regards Dan


You could tell us about the anti-lag...

Phil


----------



## t.j (Jun 16, 2002)

What You want to Know??

Dan...


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Does it have proper ALS or just a two-step rev limiter to get some boost on the line?

Phil


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Ditto Philips question, tho the answer seems obvious


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

SteveN said:


> Ditto Philips question, tho the answer seems obvious



SteveN

What you need is a Autronic setup for your car.

IT HAS ANTI-LAG     

Keith :smokin:


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Hello*

The title obviously bugs a few of you,
Define for me your version of antilag and 2 step launch control in a very brief summary on each and then i will answer your thirst for information some time tomorrow.
My Fan did me proad all day today mapping in our new spec camshaft profiles and the 6 straps rated at 6 tonnes each are still in good condition, maybe someone could work out the force they would be subjected to using the static weight of the car approx 3300 LBS and free wheeling acceleration.

The dangerouse and pointless excersise whilst under the influence of scotch
in the totally uncontrolled enviroment of testing was to LOG a simulated note the word simulated 1/4 mile run, the information collected was indeed very usefull to me.

The words you cant do this on a dyno pack was not a jibe it is just a pure FACT as as far as i know there is no other power measurment tool on the market that has 1/4 mile software built into it.If this information is wrong then a good reply would be oh yes you can and I would stand to be corrected.

The Mustang rolling road releys on the precise measurement of the vehicle WEIGHT to be imputed for its calculations and carries out some tests as an inertia dyno and a lot more as a load dyno using a massive eddie curent brake
No test can be manually manipulated externally as the test software is not adjustable.

The vid was put up just to show we are still around and thank you to the people that have rehosted it several times, I personally think it is well cool
and hopefully has provided a bit of entertainemnt.

Hope you all enjoy as there is a lot more to come

Gary


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

gary said:


> The title obviously bugs a few of you,
> Define for me your version of antilag and 2 step launch control in a very brief summary on each and then i will answer your thirst for information some time tomorrow.


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=31066 

I dont think an explanation of AntiLag anyhow, AntiLag is AntiLag, 2step/LaunchControl is 2step/LaunchControl.

ALS involves various mechanical and electronic trickery to keep boost levels up when off throttle.

2step/Launch Control is a secondary lower ign cut rev limiter used to bounce off when launching for more consistant launches and to give boost pressure before the car moves.

The car in the vid seems to have a 2step but not ALS.


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Glad this didn't happen !



















Now that's something that can't happen on a Dynapack either !!!  :smokin:

Just got to watch the video...........pretty mad.............hooked up nicely though..........

Don't see why you couldn't compare dyno 1/4s, as long is it was the same dyno and not different ones, it should still show who would have won............

You just can't compare a dyno 1/4 to a real track 1/4......... 

I mean if you break a drag race down into it's simplist form, isn't the result really just a comparison of 2 people doing as close as can be, identical runs and then comparing and the fastest person wins ?

Wouldn't 2 runs, one from each car, on the same dyno, same day be the same measure of comparison ?? yes / no ?? Just a thought.... probably a daft one ! !


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Dynapack definitely safer


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

BTTT for Gary...


----------



## SkylineNewbie (Mar 15, 2002)

Can someopne who has already downloaded the vid host it as the original site has "exceeded the monthly Data Transfer allowance"

Cheers!


----------



## t.j (Jun 16, 2002)

You all do make me laugh some times....

Dan....


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

t.j said:


> You all do make me laugh some times....
> 
> Dan....


Thats ironic, I was thinking the same thing when I first saw this thread posted


----------



## SkylineNewbie (Mar 15, 2002)

Come on you lot who`ve got the vid....share it like good children!


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Have a look through the whole thread, others have rehosted it.


----------



## ish (Dec 17, 2001)

this link is still active

http://www.fordrs.nildram.co.uk/Videos/DAN.mpeg


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

t.j said:


> :smokin: *CANT DO THIS ON A DYNAPACK* :smokin:
> 
> Regards Dan...


I'm still trying to figure out why you'd want to ... ?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Any explanation of the antilag claims yet?


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

SteveN said:


> Any explanation of the antilag claims yet?


Doesnt look it!


----------



## t.j (Jun 16, 2002)

Gary as told you what to do then he will tell you... I know what it as... At the end of the day I drive and use the car so think what you like.. see you all at Santa Pod...

Dan...


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

so the system on the car and on that clip is anti lag?


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

If it's anti lag then it must've been disabled the very instant the power run was finished, otherwise it would have been popping, banging and flaming like a bastard to maintain boost as it (apparently) slowed down by engine braking afterwards.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

t.j said:


> Gary as told you what to do then he will tell you... I know what it as...


So whats this then? A chat about the weather? lol--



SteveN said:


> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=31066
> 
> I dont think an explanation of AntiLag is needed anyhow, AntiLag is AntiLag, 2step/LaunchControl is 2step/LaunchControl.
> 
> ...





gtr mart said:


> so the system on the car and on that clip is anti lag?


Nope. Launch Control/2Step




vennuth said:


> If it's anti lag then it must've been disabled the very instant the power run was finished, otherwise it would have been popping, banging and flaming like a bastard to maintain boost as it (apparently) slowed down by engine braking afterwards.


No, was never on in the vid as the BOVs were opening on every gearchange, which signifys its hitting a lot of vacumn, which itself signifys there is NO antilag running on the car.


Please note- The car is awesome, i love it, im just waiting on the anti-lag thing as gary said he would explain.


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

SteveN said:


> No, was never on in the vid as the BOVs were opening on every gearchange, which signifys its hitting a lot of vacumn, which itself signifys there is NO antilag running on the car.


Exactly, that too. But it was still a mightily impressive spectacle either way. Are you still planning on running a single throttle and anti-lag on your GTR?


----------



## RB2633 (Feb 5, 2005)

> [GrahamM]I've uploaded it to my webspace.



Cheers for the excellent link there Graham...


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

ish said:


> this link is still active
> 
> http://www.fordrs.nildram.co.uk/Videos/DAN.mpeg


Thanks ish, was going through the whole thread trying to find a working link  .

Dan the car sounds, and looks, awesome mate and I bet you can't wait for the new box :smokin: . Were you able to 'choose' the ratios for the box as would be interested to know what gearing you have gone for? Hope to see you at Brunters mate and look forward to hopefully seeing it crack the magic 200  .

Glen


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Awesome Dan, congratulations!

Sounds spot on :smokin: bet its awesome on the road, look forward to seeing it in action.

Rgds
Nito


----------



## RB2633 (Feb 5, 2005)

*wanting anti-lag bad!!!*

Hi gary, any chance of getting a price on the anti-lag system???

P.S including labour..


----------



## t.j (Jun 16, 2002)

Hello mate give Chez a call on the number below to discuss prices  

Regards Dan...


----------



## mark r (Feb 17, 2003)

*erm*

does it not blow up??


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

does what blow up?


----------



## t.j (Jun 16, 2002)

mark r said:


> does it not blow up??


WHY WOULD IT BLOW UP??

Regards Dan...


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

If he means would the AntiLag blow it up, well, thats a double NO, not it wont, and extra no as it isnt running it in the vid anyhow


----------



## GU5I 80Y (Nov 20, 2001)

http://www.323gtr.com/media/oz_mpeg1_web.mpg

is this the so called anti lag


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Err, no, thats just Launch Control (ie 2step) just like the car in the Vid of the Rolling Road Run has, theres no sign of the ALS running between gearchanges on that car either (tho he canges fast and you cant hear BOV so it "might" have ALS, but nothing in the vid says it has.

THIS is real AntiLag--
http://www.welshcosworth.co.uk/vids/stevealsflyby.wmv
(Turn the sound up louuud, pictures crap, but its the sound that tells you)
Tho the changes are fast you still hear at least 2 quick pops per change (no BOV sound either), and note when let off throttle totally after I passed them (yes thats me driving  ) the amount of pops and bangs, and how long they last (esp as i was coasting down from 120odd mph as i let off at high revs in 4th).

THATS anti lag. A 100quid Launch Control kit will give you what those other videos show.

Hell, a lot of cars do that just bounncing off the std rev limiter. Go get a scrap 200quid 1.6 205GTI, put a performance exhaust on it, and bounce it off the limiter, lo and behold, lots of bangs, flames, and black unburnt fuel smoke. But its not AntiLag, AntiLag is a totally different thing....


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

whats this unit like?

http://www.grid.co.jp/en/prod/prod182.htm


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Thats 2Step/Launch control again by looks of the very basic write up, jus a switchable lower rpm fuel cut rev limiter to bounce off while stationary.

Peees me right off they calling things Anti Lag when its not


----------



## RB2633 (Feb 5, 2005)

t.j said:


> Hello mate give Chez a call on the number below to discuss prices
> 
> Regards Dan...


cheers Dan, the cars awesome


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

We've got the next 200mph+ Club day planned for the end of this month. Will the car be ready for it Dan? We can time all acceleration details as well the top speed, or just top speed if you don't wanna do sprints yet?
Can also tell you details like distance you hit the top speed and how fast you'll be doing at 1.25 miles.
Got a couple of places left if anyone else thinks they can hit the 'double ton'..?


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> We've got the next 200mph+ Club day planned for the end of this month. Will the car be ready for it Dan? We can time all acceleration details as well the top speed, or just top speed if you don't wanna do sprints yet?
> Can also tell you details like distance you hit the top speed and how fast you'll be doing at 1.25 miles.
> Got a couple of places left if anyone else thinks they can hit the 'double ton'..?


Renton

You can put my name on your list please

Keith :smokin:


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

where it being done Renton and is it a spectator event?


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

And me If GT-Art can work the usual magic...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

keith said:


> Renton
> 
> You can put my name on your list please
> 
> Keith :smokin:


Nice one, will do.  
Either myself or Dan Goodyer will be in touch sortly.



Luffy said:


> where it being done Renton and is it a spectator event?


Sorry, it will be for participating cars and their passengers only.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

SteveN, calm down about the anti-lag, is it really that important?

Ant.


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Steve,

With your full on Anti Lag, did it cause a problem come braking time with positive manifold pressure to the brake booster?

Nito


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

AJ- Gary said hed give an explanation, he never did. Ive not kept on, but people keep bringing it up, so i replying to what they say.

Nito- No, cossies havent got crappy manifold pressure controlled brake boosters thank god (as i hate non-assisted brakes, which is what itd be with ALS on with that setup), they have a proper setup that has a seperate booster so makes no odds if no inlet vac 

Only problems come braking time is with proper ALS you have no real engine breaking, so its down to your brakes and not the gears.


----------



## SkylineNewbie (Mar 15, 2002)

My Subaru Impreza STI2 had a GEM`s ECU with anti-lag, I found its main use was reving the engine up to 6K then letting the revs drop and watching for it spitting 1ft flames out at cruises! LOL 

Also it wasn`t really a POP with the flame more a thunderous BANG that had everyone sh$t themselves :smokin:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

AJFleming said:


> SteveN, calm down about the anti-lag, is it really that important?
> 
> Ant.


Don't say that, it always makes me laugh he mentions it. 

I can kind of see where he's coming from though. The title of the thread is "PROJECT GT-ART Anti-Lag Drag Video Clip" and the fact is it's not running anti lag (in that video clip at least).

Don't take that as a slag on the car by the way Dan


----------



## t.j (Jun 16, 2002)

Hello Dan spoke to Dan Goodyer Yesterday all sorted mate should be a good day   

Dan...


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Nice one, will do.
> Either myself or Dan Goodyer will be in touch sortly.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Howsie said:


> And me If GT-Art can work the usual magic...


Says Mr Invisable


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Keith,
Maybe Nigel could help you out


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Howsie said:


> Says Mr Invisable


PMSL. Get back under your rock dude.


----------



## t.j (Jun 16, 2002)

keith said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one, will do.
> ...


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

t.j said:


> Whats up Keith frightened of the competition :smokin: :smokin:
> 
> Regards Dan..


Dan 

I am not frightened of anyone even people running 1.37 bar boost  
because i know what my car can do.

To go on this day i would have a round trip of about 1200 miles
this is the problem and i cant just take 3 days off work

Keith


----------



## t.j (Jun 16, 2002)

keith said:


> Dan
> 
> I am not frightened of anyone even people running 1.37 bar boost
> because i know what my car can do.
> ...


I Know Keith It is o.k you don`t need to explain  

It was running 1.37 bar but it aint no more I wont spoil the surprise for everyone :smokin: 

Regards Dan...

P.s How is your car these days should be good this year


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

keith said:


> I am not frightened of anyone even people running 1.37 bar boost


LMFAO


----------



## MichaelG (Feb 21, 2002)

t.j said:


> Whats up Keith frightened of the competition :smokin: :smokin:
> 
> Regards Dan..


PMSLMFAO

What has any GT Art car ever done thats remotely close to a 9.95 1/4 mile then ?  

Take a big shiney silver plate to TOTB4 with you.......................cos i am dying to see you get your a*se handed back to you on it


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

The Sumo car was blatantly a GTART car, and thats not slow!

[email protected] being scared of TJs car tho, its a proper monster, but not the same league as keiths


----------



## t.j (Jun 16, 2002)

You Boys....

Regards Dan...

P.s Sumo/Gt-aRt car done a 9.68sec 1/4 engine built and mapped by GT-aRt Enough Said....


----------



## MichaelG (Feb 21, 2002)

t.j said:


> You Boys....
> 
> Regards Dan...
> 
> P.s Sumo/Gt-aRt car done a 9.68sec 1/4 engine built and mapped by GT-aRt Enough Said....


Ever so slightly more than just a Sumo / GT Art car.............. 

"enough said indeed"


----------



## t.j (Jun 16, 2002)

MichaelG said:


> Ever so slightly more than just a Sumo / GT Art car..............
> 
> "enough said indeed"


Hello Michael Explain What you mean??


Regards Dan...

P.s What You Running?? If you want play with the BIG boys


----------



## MichaelG (Feb 21, 2002)

t.j said:


> Hello Michael Explain What you mean??
> 
> 
> Regards Dan...
> ...



BIG boys ??? Tell me are you just born a co*k or does it come naturally ? Just because your car is in a video clip on a set of rollers doesnt automatically make you a "BIG boy" What have you or your car actually done to justify that comment ? 

You strike me as one of these folk who likes to talk themself up then cant quite match the words, if you see yourself in the same league as the Sumo Car, Keith Cowie, Hugh, Rocket Ron and Ron Kiddell etc (proper big boys) then do something on tarmac other than just blow your own trumpet mate.

You have come on here "bigging up" your car, making cocky digs at certain peoples cars, claiming people are afraid of your car,

The words "prove" and "it" come to mind...................

I cant wait to see what 1/4 Mile times you get when it comes to the crunch and what excuses you use......

END OF


----------



## t.j (Jun 16, 2002)

Jealousy is a terrible thing !!!!

Regards Dan

P.S. You still haven't answered the question of what your running!


----------



## MichaelG (Feb 21, 2002)

t.j said:


> Jealousy is a terrible thing !!!!
> 
> Regards Dan
> 
> P.S. You still haven't answered the question of what your running!


Jealous ? OF WHAT ? Being a nob ???  If i was jealous and wanted to try and keep up i wouldnt have sold my R33

I am running a Supra, and no its not in the same league as people above, but you havent answered MY question............what have you done to class yourself as a big boy and come on here and slate better cars ? Apart from come on and post an "anti lag" video clip of a car with no anti lag PMSL 

 

This is actually getting quite boring now, fact is.............never mind the video clips ...............if your going to walk around with a har*-on about your own car and brag about it / slag off other members..............put up or shut up................


----------



## tommyflan (Aug 14, 2003)

*well that was funny*

keep up the good work lads
bye now
ps anyone seen gary


----------



## MichaelG (Feb 21, 2002)

tommyflan said:


> keep up the good work lads
> bye now
> ps anyone seen gary


 :smokin:


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

What would you all like to be when you grow up?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Howsie said:


> What would you all like to be when you grow up?


Sad old midlife crisis twats with Skylines and more money than sence, arguing on the internet about crap that soo doesnt matter.

Oh, hang on  

Shall I ask Gary about the AntiLag again, just to keep the loop going, pmsl...


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

SteveN said:


> Sad old midlife crisis twats with Skylines and more money than sence, arguing on the internet about crap that soo doesnt matter.
> 
> Oh, hang on
> 
> Shall I ask Gary about the AntiLag again, just to keep the loop going, pmsl...


LMFAO


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

SteveN said:


> Sad old midlife crisis twats with Skylines and more money than sence, arguing on the internet about crap that soo doesnt matter.
> 
> Oh, hang on
> 
> Shall I ask Gary about the AntiLag again, just to keep the loop going, pmsl...


ROFL, Steve that's got to be your best post ever  :smokin:


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

lmao

dont u fall into that space aswel mister O


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Pah, Kids nowadays....no respect


----------



## t.j (Jun 16, 2002)

MichaelG said:


> BIG boys ??? Tell me are you just born a co*k or does it come naturally ? Just because your car is in a video clip on a set of rollers doesnt automatically make you a "BIG boy" What have you or your car actually done to justify that comment ?
> 
> You strike me as one of these folk who likes to talk themself up then cant quite match the words, if you see yourself in the same league as the Sumo Car, Keith Cowie, Hugh, Rocket Ron and Ron Kiddell etc (proper big boys) then do something on tarmac other than just blow your own trumpet mate.
> 
> ...


O.K fair enough why do you find the need to dig me out on here the reason the car never run last year because it was not complete... It still is in the process of compleation i.e Gearbox etc... I do not see why I should have to explain myself to you  

As for the post to Keith it as nothing to do with you and Keith knows I am am only playing around friendly banter  So stop licking is Ar*$!!!

Sorry to the rest of the people on this forum Reading this but The post was edited my MichaelG as you can see on is oringnal post where he felt the need to call me a **** and slag off my car which he knows nothing about.. The car as 618 bhp (ATW) on 1.3 bar boost on pump gas which is good you do the maths... this car as now been mapped on Race fuel and the boost raised to 2bar but I aint saying the result you we just have to wait and see.. BUT The car will run a 9sec pass either way this year and will also crack over 200MPH just to keep MichaelG Happy :smokin: 

Regards Dan...


----------



## MichaelG (Feb 21, 2002)

t.j said:


> P.s How is your car these days should be good this year


Dont really think thats banter. 

I will bookmark thread so that when you do your "nine second pass" on 1.3 Bar, i can be the first to congratulate you  

Regards

Michael

PS......I dont need to edit posts to call you a **** because you are a ****

Now let your car do the talking instead of your gob and fingers.


----------



## MichaelG (Feb 21, 2002)

PPS.....I actually edited it because at first i thought it was a bit harsh..........but in hindsight............

...........nah it was spot on.............you have a big mouth !


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

Ah .. you guys are so funny ....  

Looks like its going to be a good summer though ... a few cars look like that could be pulling some good times.... 

Looking forward to it... and good luck to anyone who can do it .. 

See... its not that difficult to be nice ... hahahh PMSL


----------



## MichaelG (Feb 21, 2002)

Good afternoon Alexio !  

Anything been delivered yet ? PM me ur address again please if it hasnt mate.

Michael


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

SteveN said:


> Sad old midlife crisis twats with Skylines and more money than sence, arguing on the internet about crap that soo doesnt matter.
> 
> Oh, hang on


Lol. An observation that holds some water, not unlike many of your posts. 



SteveN said:


> Shall I ask Gary about the AntiLag again, just to keep the loop going, pmsl... .


It’s obvious that the term 'anti lag' means different things to different people. To some, it’s a two stage rev limiter, to others it's an emulation of the setup originally pioneered on rally scene. To me, it’s Melatonin.  

To my knowledge the term does not appear in a dictionary, motor sport or otherwise. The resultant amoeba like comments have summarily resulted in the desultory demise of this thread. And to think, this used to be such helpful forum and pleasant place to be. A sad reflection on the quality of many a recent thread/post me thinks.


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Word*



Howsie said:


> Melatonin
> QUOTE]
> 
> Whats that word mean Sean?
> ...


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Andy Barnes said:


> ...all I know is I love my Skyline and love to make it rapid, if you boys want to label me.... :smokin:


Label...yep..how about:

Side burns king
Our Lord
Big Issue seller

 okay..okay I'm leaving


----------



## t.j (Jun 16, 2002)

MichaelG said:


> Dont really think thats banter.
> 
> I will bookmark thread so that when you do your "nine second pass" on 1.3 Bar, i can be the first to congratulate you
> 
> ...


 Cant you read my car as now been mapped at 2bar and on race fuel... Remember as some of you keep 4 getting the 1.3bar map is my every day map I use this car every day to and from work.. Un like some of the high powered cars you try and use a 618 BHP (ATW) everyday... Mine can drive as it intended to and still race at the weekend with out breaking....

Regards Dan...

P.s the reason you edited the post was because you slaged of GT-aRt as company...


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

I wish you the best of luck with it Dan and personally, I look forward to seeing it in action.


----------



## t.j (Jun 16, 2002)

Thanks mate....

Dan


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Howsie said:


> Lol. An observation that holds some water, not unlike many of your posts.
> 
> It’s obvious that the term 'anti lag' means different things to different people. To some, it’s a two stage rev limiter, to others it's an emulation of the setup originally pioneered on rally scene. To me, it’s Melatonin.
> 
> To my knowledge the term does not appear in a dictionary, motor sport or otherwise. The resultant amoeba like comments have summarily resulted in the desultory demise of this thread. And to think, this used to be such helpful forum and pleasant place to be. A sad reflection on the quality of many a recent thread/post me thinks.


Well said, I think if Steve had asked about Anti lag again I would have blown a headgasket!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Oh god, this still going, i dont give a damn about the thread topic, but dont expect me to not reply to the off topic crap peoples posting...  



Howsie said:


> It’s obvious that the term 'anti lag' means different things to different people. .
> 
> To my knowledge the term does not appear in a dictionary, motor sport or otherwise.
> 
> To some, it’s a two stage rev limiter, to others it's an emulation of the setup originally pioneered on rally scene.


Yea... Indeed....  
http://www.google.co.uk/search?as_q...l&as_occt=any&as_dt=i&as_sitesearch=&safe=off

Google results seem to say the only people AntiLag means a 2step to is the liars who sell it as AntiLag, and the poor owners who belive or pay for it.

I asked, and Gary replied that he would explain, and never did, simple as, its a part of the car i was interested in, wasnt doing it for fun.

Gets on my nerves on this site, nobody seems to think they allowed to question people, ask for an explanation, sorry, im used to normal forums where asking a question and finiding out the truth isnt a crime.

All comments ive made on the car have been praise, I love the car,, I wasnt slagging anyone off or trying to cause trouble, il leave MichaelG to sling abuse, i just asking a question, but as ever the people who its none of their business and have no idea themselfs join in acting all derogatory in their own special cliquey sarcastic way...  

If someone put as their thread title, "look at me running 45psi" and the vid shows them running just 30psi, would you say nothing? Just Type "wow, congrats, thats crazy boost, your mad, amazing car" etc etc etc etc?


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

FFS. Steve, did you actually READ and UNDERSTAND my post?  x 1000!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

I think so...

"An observation that holds some water, not unlike many of your posts"- NOT unlike seems a compliment. But the rest of your post (and previous ones) make me think you meant "Unlike many of your posts" but i dunno, so didnt comment.

Your saying it means lots of things which is why they called it AntiLag when its clearly not. You dont KNOW thats why they called it that. So i asked, and was told i get a reply, which i didnt.

To you, its boring (Melatonin- Natural product of our bodys secreted by the pineal gland to send us to sleep). Well its nowt to do with you. Dont interest you, so dont post.

To your knowlege it dont appear in any dictionary. Maybe not any official one, but you ask anyone with any idea about motorsport and they can tell you exactly what it means (it comes in many forms, but they all have the same goal), hence my Google link.

Amoeba like comments? Well ive never said anything nasty or pathetic, just asked a question. Michael has but im sure it was aimed at me as the rest of the thread seemed to be.

Desultory (ie random, off-topic, etc) demise of the thread? Thats nowt to do with me. I was talking about the cars "anti-lag", and how good the vid was, which seemed the point of the thread is its in the bloody title. Its people like YOU whos not talking about the car.

Helpful an pleasant forum? Ive been here nearly as long as you, and only ever seems that pleasent within the clique, tho helpful it is, but 90% via PM as everyones afraid to post openly.

See, i understand all your big posh words 



Howsie said:


> x 1000!


 x 1001!

If what you saying wasnt that, maybe you should put down your "posh word of the day" book and write in a clear and concise manor that average joe who reads a car forum can understand.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

SteveN said:


> I think so...
> 
> "An observation that holds some water, not unlike many of your posts"- NOT unlike seems a compliment. But the rest of your post (and previous ones) make me think you meant "Unlike many of your posts" but i dunno, so didnt comment.
> 
> ...


So you were on the way to getting my point but then missed it by a country mile - famer speak, so should be easy to understand 

Anyway, back to the subject at hand. I'll decode my original post.

*"Lol. An observation that holds some water, not unlike many of your posts." *

It was indeed a complement of sorts - don't blush now. 

You have a knack of implying, intentionally or otherwise, that other members on this forum are morons. "Sad old midlife crisis twats with Skylines and more money than sense..." for example.

*It’s obvious that the term 'anti lag' means different things to different people. To some, it’s a two stage rev limiter, to others it's an emulation of the setup originally pioneered on rally scene.*

I believe that most of us understand the clip demonstrated a two stage rev limiter, which I believe is a function of the PRO. What’s the point of going over and over the terminology time and time again? The keyboard warriors on this forum should learn to pick the phone up once and a while if it’s that important to them.

*To me, it’s Melatonin. *

I take Melatonin when I travel abroad to help me sleep. Anti (Jet) Lag you see 

* ...The resultant amoeba like comments have summarily resulted in the desultory demise of this thread. And to think, this used to be such helpful forum and pleasant place to be. A sad reflection on the quality of many a recent thread/post me thinks.*

It sort of speaks for itself. I'm referring to the non constructive comments that have been and continue to made on this thread and other areas of this forum. I'm sure I don't need to expand further on this. Perhaps I should have added a couple of extra carriage returns after my second paragraph as it reads like that my comments were aimed at you directly.



SteveN said:


> Gets on my nerves on this site, nobody seems to think they allowed to question people, ask for an explanation, sorry, im used to normal forums where asking a question and finiding out the truth isnt a crime.


I totally disagree with you here. This site is a tremendous source of information and there are some very informative posts and constructive discussions. Quite where why you have that opinion I'm not quite sure.



SteveN said:


> All comments ive made on the car have been praise, I love the car,, I wasnt slagging anyone off or trying to cause trouble, il leave MichaelG to sling abuse, i just asking a question, but as ever the people who its none of their business and have no idea themselfs join in acting all derogatory in their own special cliquey sarcastic way...


Could you clarify this, I'm afraid its my turn to not understand what you are saying here 



SteveN said:


> If someone put as their thread title, "look at me running 45psi" and the vid shows them running just 30psi, would you say nothing? Just Type "wow, congrats, thats crazy boost, your mad, amazing car" etc etc etc etc?


Actually no.

Posh word of the day book. lol. Its called a vocabulary. You'll have to forgive me, I was in the office and in the middle of writing proposal. But I take your point.

I have a stinking cold. So this may not make much sense at all but I don't have the energy to go over it.


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

> Whats that word mean Sean?


A hormone derived from serotonin and produced by the pineal gland that stimulates color change in the epidermis of amphibians and reptiles and plays a role in sleep, aging, and reproduction in mammals.

Well thast what it says in dictionary.com. :\


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Word*

Ah,

So Seam likes to stimulate his penal gland on flights does he...no wonder he is always a happy soul, busy taking it our on his bishop, or SteveN, lol.


----------



## andyf (May 2, 2002)

oooh nice video


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Andy Barnes said:


> Ah,
> 
> So Seam likes to stimulate his penal gland on flights does he...no wonder he is always a happy soul, busy taking it our on his bishop, or SteveN, lol.


Pervert! Speaking of which, I have a great little video clip for you


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Clit*

Send it over then....


----------



## t.j (Jun 16, 2002)

Andy you coming to play on the 3rd april at the FAST Show ??

Regards DAn...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

Sorry to hear about the radiator problems and that you wont be coming to the 200mph day Dan  
Look forward to seeing you either at the Pod or an airfield soon


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*3rd*



t.j said:


> Andy you coming to play on the 3rd april at the FAST Show ??
> 
> Regards DAn...


Hello Dan,

Nope.

Andy


----------



## t.j (Jun 16, 2002)

Andy Barnes said:


> Hello Dan,
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Andy


Hi Andy well thats a shame mate... Hope you are well and the drag car is coming on well :smokin: 

Regrads Dan...


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Pod*

Dan,

R34 wont be going up the strip anymore, its going back on the road and the spec changed a bit, will use it everyday again, maybe a few track days etc, may even use it to do some drifting too for a laugh. Its being detuned and boost controller turned off ( so it runs 1.2bar ) - so it will have about 650bhp which is enough for the road.

R33 drag car : no, its sat in the workshop, havent touched it for a while, too busy with the new 350Z and Evo 8 to be messing with the drag car. Wont be taking part in any drag events this year at all, will be helping someone else drag a Skyline instead.

Reminds me : Anyone want to buy my HKS dogbox? - Will fit R33 or R34, PM me.


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

we are frustrated,,,,,,,how do we get the vid clip ,,,it wont let me in,,,,,,,,,,pleeeease


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Can some one rehost the vid as all the links seem to be defunct 
Either that or can it be mailed to me???
Want it for my collection

Ta 
Jay


----------



## t.j (Jun 16, 2002)

PROJECT GT-aRt


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

SteveN said:


> Sad old midlife crisis twats with Skylines and more money than sence, arguing on the internet about crap that soo doesnt matter.
> 
> Oh, hang on
> 
> Shall I ask Gary about the AntiLag again, just to keep the loop going, pmsl...



Enjoy your duel fuel midlife crisis your be talking MPG not MPH  Glad I wont be around to see it.


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Anti lag*

Steven,
I dident answer as i had flue, when i recovered i was too busy,and then i was not really too bothered,
but to put you straight as far as i am concerned ANY method that produces BOOST whilst a vehicle is stationary and or changing gear is ANTILAG by what ever means it would use to do this 

DANS CAR HAD 1.0 BAR Boost pressure befor the run started, it did not have ANTILAG between gear changes as i have not yet perfected the way in which the HKS V-PRO system would control this, One stage at a time eh! :smokin: 

Also after reading the ANTILAG description on the AUTRONICS site Keith so does HKS V-PRO.  

Gary


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Whilst on the subject*

The drag simulation produced 10.8 sec 1\4 and cant remember the terminal,
but in reality when run up the strip his first run was a 10.9 sec 1\4 and the terminal was about spot all day so maybe befor you poo poo my dynos capabilty of predicting 1\4 mile times and speeds you should wait until its done.
Mustang told me the 1\4 was acurate to 0.1 of a second , so far every thing they have told me about my dyno has been correct which is pretty good as far as i am concerned  

Gary


----------



## t.j (Jun 16, 2002)

SteveN was that good enough 

Dan


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

gary said:


> and then i was not really too bothered


LOL 
 

Ant


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

gary said:


> but to put you straight as far as i am concerned ANY method that produces BOOST whilst a vehicle is stationary and or changing gear is ANTILAG by what ever means it would use to do this


What, like revving the t1ts out of an engine when stationary, slipping in the clutch, or bouncing off the standard rev limiter? Wow, we've all got anti-lag according to you, well i never...

Few more if you need to clutch at any more straws...  











t.j said:


> SteveN was that good enough


No, but im glad your happy


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Which ones the 'final' straw?


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

Straw "H" , 

i hate those straw's with the flat bit at the end


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*steveN*

Thanks for your reply,
It was a little dissapointing though, but alas i doubt if even googles search engine can supply you with a multi page print out on how to reply to a perfectly good answer to your question.
You have purposly misentperated my reply to be genral when you knew full well I was talking about the HKS V-PRO and its functions you went on about them enough !
I am supprised it took you all weekend to think of a ill reply, but then maybe I was giving you more credit for your intelegence, but I know now.

However the straw thing puzzels me a little, as i cant help but wonder why you have so many different ones and different colours too,as they are your collection I guess you have clutched at them many a time.

Dans car proved YOU wrong on its first outing, You cant change that, as you said earlier in this post the proof is in the pudding on the strip and it PROVED YOU WRONG

Gary


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

JAY-R32 said:


> Straw "H" ,
> 
> i hate those straw's with the flat bit at the end


Aren't they for slush puppies, so you can scoop out the crushed ice?  

Alex B


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

gary said:


> Dans car proved YOU wrong on its first outing, You cant change that, as you said earlier in this post the proof is in the pudding on the strip and it PROVED YOU WRONG
> 
> Gary


How did it prove Steve wrong exactly? I don't remember him, or anybody else for that matter, saying that the car wouldn't perform, he merely asked for proof of the so called anti lag system that you claimed was in place, and as yet it's still not forthcoming. End of.

Rob


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Oh Gary, what on earth are you wittering on about?  

Fact is what everyone knows as anti-lag is NOT whats on the car in the video.

Your interpretation of anti-lag is very literal, and I gave other versions of things YOU would class as anti-lag according to your definition...  

Didnt take me all weekend to reply, infact id not noticed it as A) I have a life and wasnt on the PC at all over the weekend, and B) I dont care very much.

I only replied when I did as somebody else saw your reply and was laughing at it and basicly said to me "do you want to do the reply to that or shall i?"

Im not clutching at any straws, I think that would be yourself sir, I know what any normal person calls anti-lag, you clearly dont. If someone with a GrpA rallycar came to you, asking for anti-lag, and you fitted the system on the car in the video (ie a 2step) you think they will be happy with what you did? Or do you think theyl ask for their fookin money back?   

Proved ME wrong? Did i say the car was slow or wouldnt perform? NO as its a spot on car and obviously has some power  

Sorry, im not being argumentative or trying to put down other achivments (esp not dans, its a mental car and im sure the 10.6 is just the start, NEVER said otherwise  ), I just dont like people thinking things are what they are not, myths spread like wildfire, and are more often than not started as PR fibs...

I think they saying goes "If I wanted smoke blown up my ass id buy a pack of cigarettes and a short length of hose"  

What happened to Trans4Mations anyhow? I got an old reno5 that needs modifying


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Oh Dear*

Prove you wrong,
Was it not you that stated that we should not get into a debate on rolling road simulated 1\4 mile times ? it was spot on to within a 0.1 sec

As time moves on, so does definitions.

we dont build gpA rally cars but if we did and had the budget to do so then the anti lag you refer to from Google would possibly be on there,You get no short changing from Me  Just what you ask for and a little more  

As we build Skylines Multi purpose to a reasonable and set budget you know the one the average mans enjoyment budget,not a works team or racing team budget and can obtain and maintain for any lenght of time, boost pressure in the manifold at a pre set rpm (well below the full operating rpm) which can be adjusted to any permittable boost pressure within the turbos capability by manipulating numbers from a laptop
and also maintain boost pressure whilst changing gear (yet to be perfected by us)
from an inexpensive bolt in plug and play ecu the HKS V-PRO without all the other bells and whistles of which are no longer needed because time has moved on to me is Anti Lag  

So I am not confused, I am very clear

As for Trans4mations It was turned into flats 4 to be precise and very nice they are.


Gary


----------

